# Tarbock Island Culverts and Drains Liverpool April 2012



## kevsy21 (Apr 14, 2012)

The Tarbock Island junction links the M62 (Junction 6)with the M57 and the A5300 and is used by more than 113,000 vehicles a day.
A brook runs under the island,its starts named as Logswood Mill Brook through the Ind estate which becomes Chapel Brook as it goes around and under the motorways then exits as Ochre Brook towards Tarbock Green.

A £38 million road improvement scheme for the M62 Junction 6 for a new free-flow link road between the M57 and the M62 eastbound and a new free-flow lane from the M62 westbound to the M57 on the opposite side was completed in December 2008.

Georgie mentioned this place a while ago after he saw something when passing it.I had a quick look a few weeks ago near the entrance when i was heading to check out BASF Huyton only to find out that had ben demoed.:banghead

After checking it was doable off we went to check it out.Mainly consisting of 6 box concrete sections passing under the motoways and slipways but at least not stoopy.

Visited with Georgie.

The 1st section















The Brook was a welly breacher in parts.









We found a road suface water drain exit pipe in the one of the sections and checked it out.









It consisted of sections linked by chambers
























Georgie




Thanks for looking.​


----------



## georgie (Apr 14, 2012)

Good stuff another new one for us mate tumbleweeds or not


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 16, 2012)

georgie said:


> Good stuff another new one for us mate tumbleweeds or not



Cheers m8,always good to do new and different stuff.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Apr 16, 2012)

looks real good not had the snooker balls to actually do one yet but ive been interested in doing one just not had the time


----------



## Landsker (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice. how long was the side pipe?


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 16, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Nice. how long was the side pipe?



Cheers,side pipe is long with a chamber on each bend,it runs under all the roads for surface water drainage its a stoopy though.


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 18, 2012)

strokesboy21 said:


> looks real good not had the snooker balls to actually do one yet but ive been interested in doing one just not had the time



Cheers,just try a smallish culvert to begin with and build up your confidence.


----------



## chubs (Apr 19, 2012)

nice report, i like culverts.

we found a small round culvert down here and rode down it sitting on skateboards.
should of made a video!


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 19, 2012)

differnt. i like it, i would have piut my wellys on tho.


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 20, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> differnt. i like it, i would have piut my wellys on tho.





chubs said:


> nice report, i like culverts.
> 
> we found a small round culvert down here and rode down it sitting on skateboards.
> should of made a video!



Thanks for your comments,culverts are fun.


----------

